
Blockchain for Personal Data Licensing - parhaminc
Is there any platform where I can securely store personal data (e.g. genetic data from 23andMe, personal health records, etc) on a blockchain, that allows me to sell access to my data for companies interested in studying it? Or is this a dumb idea?
======
nnn1234
Great Idea.This is the source for DRM. If there is a way to not allow copying
of digital Assets while allowing distributed access, then blockchain tech
comes very close to this. If successful this can be very profitable. So slight
modification to your usecase, you can prove you are the original owner of a
digital asset by hashing it and putting it on a distributed ledger. You will
not be able to however proactively give out access to said asset unless you
control how that asset is measured and given to you in the first place. So
this would be akin to proving you own the asset and use the blockchain as a
distributed DMCA. There is this NYC startup funded by Joanne Wilson doing
something similar with art. That could be a start

------
usgroup
None that I know of. Not sure the "blockchain" bit here matters much as I
don't see how "proof of ownership" matter. More important is the fidelity of
the data and that it can be packaged with other data. Companies like Kantar
have representative panels (paid volunteers) with installed internet and tv
monitoring, known household demographies, which fill in surveys, etc. Maybe
worth having a look at things like that.

Data under experimental conditions is still very valuable. The sample size
need not be that big before it's useful when you're not having to guess at
everything.

